# Zamplebox / Juicecrate / Etc?



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

Whatsup Vapesters? (See where I'm going with this? )

Most of you will know that there are many juice box/crate services available which, for a nominal fee, will see you supplied with a selection of international juices on a monthly basis. Some examples of these services:

www.juicecrate.com
www.zamplebox.com

My question is: Have any of you tried this? Is it worthwhile for the sake of tasting new and exciting juices? Zamplebox seems to be the most affordable of the two, giving you 3 bottles amounting to 30-50ml of juice for about R200 a month, which is more or less what you would pay for a premium local import juice like Beard or Milkman.


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/10/15)

why not try searching the forum for the zample Box thread ?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/3016720/?q=zamplebox&o=date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> why not try searching the forum for the zample Box thread ?
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/3016720/?q=zamplebox&o=date



Haha damn, I never see anyone mention it so I just assumed it hasn't been discussed in a while. My bad


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/10/15)

no probs , once you have had a gander of all that info , the re curing comment that will jump out at you is " SAPO " that being said my two last zampleboxes have arrived within 23 days !! but i aint gonna start praising them for doing their job , just yet .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (19/10/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> no probs , once you have had a gander of all that info , the re curing comment that will jump out at you is " SAPO " that being said my two last zampleboxes have arrived within 23 days !! but i aint gonna start praising them for doing their job , just yet .



So I suppose it's just like any other import. Some arrive in a matter of days, others... well... Let's just say somewhere, in a dark corner of some warehouse, someone is using your package to keep a door open or papers from flying off their desk when the fan is on... #southafrica #sapofail

Reactions: Like 1


----------

